# Tecumseh carbs leaking gas



## shark

Im having a problem with carbs leaking through. I rebuilt both, and set the float to 7/32 as it says in my shop manual. The first motor is a 8hp on a mtd snowblower. The second one is a 5hp on a snowflite snow blower. Can I adjust the float so it shuts the inlet needle at a lower float level? Will this cause the engine to stall or surge on high speed? Thanks Bruce


----------



## Rentahusband

Are you sure the needle seat is properly seated, groove side first. Also make sure the float does not have a hole in it.
Dean


----------



## edboyles

Not to hijack this thread but I am having the same problem on a 8 hp. Gas will just continue to drip from the carb. It did this before I put a carb kit in it. I set the float height properly with a new needle/seat. I did check that my needle seat grrove side first and the float does not have gas in it when you shake it.... Pretty frustrating...... Help!


----------



## critter91

make sure the floats don't have any damage to them that would cause them to sink. also make sure the float isn't upside down.


----------



## edboyles

I'll try again with a new seat. I adjusted the float to 11/64 as per the manual.....I may try a new float as well. nothing open today.. I'll wait until tomorrow.... any other suggestions? Thanks Eric


----------



## shark

*tecumseh gas leaking*

I changed floats, reset float height, seat is installed correctly, I reset float again a little higher, gas is slowing down. But is still dripping. Any ideas? Thanks Bruce


----------



## newz7151

shark said:


> I changed floats, reset float height, seat is installed correctly, I reset float again a little higher, gas is slowing down. But is still dripping. Any ideas? Thanks Bruce


Probably time to break down and take it to the repair shop. Little hard to say what else to do without having the thing in hand.


----------



## critter91

you may have scuffed the wall where the seat sits.


----------



## Rentahusband

Where is the gas leaking from. Did you replace the washer for the bowl nut.
Two carbs with the same issue, seems like something was overlooked. Hard to say without the thing in hand.
Dean


----------



## edboyles

To keep this link going I posted a NEW POST regarding the 8 hp Tecumseh carb leaking.....


----------



## Lawnmowertech

for your alls info Tecumseh has replaced the 632019 metal float to a new plastic 632019A float system they quit producing the metal floats 

so finding a metal float is going to be a task once the dealers dont have any 

but if your carb is leaking check the seat chamber for a warped chamber and also check the bowl gasket to make sure it is not brittle 

always replace that gasket with a new one for that alone can cause leaking carbs 


hope this helps 

calvin


----------



## edboyles

The bowl gasket was new as well... I don't know what else to try except a new carb.......


----------



## Lawnmowertech

this dont sound right two issues with the same problem two different people all together same problem carb leaking do me a favor both of you get me your model and spec #s if they match then we probily have a recall on our hands


----------



## shark

*gas leaking*

I think I found the problem. I changed the float seat and needle again. This time I used a black colored seat and a needle that has a longer taper. I know that the color of the seat does'nt mean anything, but it has a rounded edge were the needle sits. The first one I used was white. The number on the bag is 31-718. I can't remember were I got it from. Can anybody make any sense out of this? I hope this can help. Bruce


----------



## edboyles

My engine is a HM80-155013G. I first used a repair kit 632347 and then a needle valve kit 831021B. Both seats were white........


----------



## edboyles

Shark
Do you have a part number on the "black" seat with loner taper pin? Was it something other than a Tecumseh brand? Thanks...


----------



## shark

*gas leak*

Sorry, all I have is the number off a clear bag it was in. It was a sealed bag with 31-718, under that number is 02b2. I don't remember were I got it from . I do believe it is Tecumseh part. Bruce


----------



## Lawnmowertech

shark said:


> Sorry, all I have is the number off a clear bag it was in. It was a sealed bag with 31-718, under that number is 02b2. I don't remember were I got it from . I do believe it is Tecumseh part. Bruce


bruce is this part you have a older part cause Tecumseh does not show a part # 31718 and tecumseh never used a 31-718 type # system on parts its possible this could be aftermarket part at first i was thinking oregon but oregon dont show a 31-718 part # unless it is one that is a older part


----------



## shark

*gas leaking*

I'm thinking it is from Napa. I got a good portion of my parts from there because of there location. I'm going to see if I can get a few more kits to fix my 5hp. Ill post if I find it. Bruce


----------



## shark

*gas leaking*

I talked to the mechanic at Ace. He said the only black seats he remembers were from B&S. I might have a Briggs seat and needle in a Tecumseh motor. It is working though. Bruce


----------



## mak6

I had a similiar problem with gas leaking when the engine was shut off. The problem was caused by the float bowl vent being plugged, although I had already hot cleaned the carb body. The plugged vent causes the fuel to syphon until the gas tank empties. There was no problem with the white fuel valve seat.


----------



## mikeleti

*Same leaking problem*

Cant find the vent hole your talking about


----------

